# CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen



## ninjaattack (16. März 2013)

*CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

Hi,

habt ihr ein Tool für mich, welches ich beim Spielen im Blick habe zum Temperaturauslesen der CPU und GPU?
Denn irgendein Teil von den beiden verabschiedet sich regelmäßig beim Spielen, d.h. der Rechner geht sofort aus. Dies ist momentan ganz gravierend bei Sniper Ghost warrior 2.
Das Netzteil kann ich ausschließen.
Wenn ich erst den rechner wieder hochfahre und hwinfo nutze, dann zeigt er mir ja leider nicht die Temperatur der Teile zum Zeitpunkt des Abstürzens an.

Danke euch.


----------



## M_DC (16. März 2013)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

CPU Temp http://www.chip.de/downloads/Core-Temp_31749702.html und GPU temp.  http://download.cnet.com/GPU-Temp/3000-2086_4-75593083.html

sind zwei einfache Programme die man minimiert im Tray laufen lassen kann und die Temperatur sieht.
Auf einer Logitech Tastatur siehst es du es den Bildschirm der Tastatur.
Falls du ne Asus karte hast geht auch GPU tweak oder andere von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2013)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dir irgendwo einen zweiten Bildschirm zu leihen, auf dem du dir die Temperaturen anzeigen kannst ?
Alternativ wäre auch der Fenstermodus eine Idee. Oder du könntest zumindest die GPU Temperatur mit dem MSI Afterburner in eine Datei schreiben lassen, dann hättest du nach dem Neustart die Temperaturen bis ca. eine Sekunde vor dem Absturz.


----------



## ninjaattack (16. März 2013)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

Ich werde es mal mit dem Fenstermodus und den beiden Tools probieren.
Danke euch für die rasche Antwort.
Melde mich....


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2013)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

... oder man lässt es sich auf einem Apple/Android-Phone/Pad anzeigen


----------



## ninjaattack (16. März 2013)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

Ich habe nun den Übeltäter herausgefunden, es ist die CPU.
Diese steigt auf über 90 Grad an, die GPU bleibt bei rund 60 Grad.
Ich habe den rechner komplett entstaubt, neue Wärmeleitpaste raufgemacht und trotzdem wird die CPU zu heiß....
Hmm....
Habe den AC Freezer Pro 64 als Kühler drauf und noch nie Probleme damit gemacht.
Vor allem ist es nur bei Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 so.


----------



## OctoCore (17. März 2013)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

Über 90° ist natürlich heftig.
Um was für eine CPU handelt es sich eigentlich?


----------



## ninjaattack (17. März 2013)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

AMD x2 6000+ Brisbane


----------



## Fockich (19. März 2013)

Am besten ist immernoch der msi afterburner, der zeigt dir alle daten der graka an und für cpu kannste dir mit hwinfo zusätzlich anzeigen lassen...


----------



## Apfelkind (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*



M_DC schrieb:


> CPU Temp Core Temp - Download - CHIP und GPU temp.  GPU Temp - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> sind zwei einfache Programme die man minimiert im Tray laufen lassen kann und die Temperatur sieht.



Wenn ich Core-Temp laufen lasse, geht meine System Geschwindigkeit um 99,9% in den Keller. Ich brauche allein 5 Minuten, um das Programm wieder beenden zu können.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## Holdie (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

Liegt an Win10

Probier mal die Version 1.0 RC7, die sollte zuverlässig laufen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CPU und GPU Temperatur beim Spielen überwachen*

Schon mal den Kühler abmontiert und die *Wärmeleitpaste erneuert*?
Schätze mal die CPU ist schon etwas länger verbaut oder


----------

